# Unser Team such Coder für Spieleprojekte



## ngagezone.de.vu (16. Feb 2004)

Hey,


das Team Group-Fourteen sucht noch Coder für J2ME.Wir wollen Games für das SymbianOS,inbesondere Nokia N-Gage.Leider kann niemand von uns Java deshalb frage ich hier nach.


Wir arbeiten alle unentgeldlich.Ich hoffe,dass hier jemand interesse hat.


Bis dann


----------



## tomkruse (17. Feb 2004)

Hallo!

Ich werde aus dieser Frage nicht so ganz schlau. Also Games für Symbian OS muß man nicht in Java schreiben, sondern das kann man auch in C++ machen. 

Wollt Ihr nun J2ME-Games machen oder Games, die als Symbian OS App laufen? Oder gar Cardridge-Games fürs N-Gage?

viele Grüße

Tom.


----------



## ngagezone.de.vu (17. Feb 2004)

Wir wollen sowohl in Java als auch in C++ Spiele erstellen

Leider fehlen uns noch die C++ Coder.

Mit Java kann man ja nicht nur Spiele machen sondern auch kleinere Proggs.

Die C++ Projekte sollen mehr Umfang etc. haben als Java


----------



## tomkruse (22. Feb 2004)

Hi!

In Java kann man auch größere Proggs und Business Apps machen. Aber der Markt ist noch ziemlich neu wird jedoch mit der ständig wachsenden Menge von Geräten, die MIDP2.0 unterstützen bald ziemlich groß werden.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## ngagezone.de.vu (23. Feb 2004)

Hättest du den nich lust,mitzuarbeiten ??


----------



## tomkruse (24. Feb 2004)

Hi!

Lust schon.

Nur, ob ich Zeit dafür locker machen kann ist davon abhängig wieviel es finanziell bringt. Das mag jetzt arg unidialistisch klingen, aber ich bin selbständig und habe auch eine Menge Kosten so nebenher. Also ich kann mich nur Projekten anschließen, die auch Einnahmen bringen. 

Cu - Tom.


----------



## ngagezone.de.vu (26. Feb 2004)

naja,dann bist du leider nicht der richtige für uns


Das ganze Projekt basiert nämlich auf freiwilliger Arbeit.Egal in welchem Bereich.Auch die Games werden wohl zuerst zum kostenlosen download angeboten.

Kannst es dir ja mal überlegen,wenn du lust und zeit hast "freiwillig" mal in der Freizeit etwas rumzubasteln


----------



## tomkruse (29. Feb 2004)

Hi!

Lust habe ich schon, auch nichtkommerzielle Projekte umzusetzen. Es ist nur so: Ich bin selbständig und ausserdem habe ich Familie mit 2 Kindern. Dreimal darfst Du raten wieviel "Freizeit" man da noch hat ;-)

Cu - Tom.


----------



## ngagezone.de.vu (29. Feb 2004)

Naja,


sollte es mal der Fall sein,kannste dich ja mal unter d.linn@vss-datentechnik.de   melden


----------

